# Error: 16-bit windows subsystem



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

I try install a programming software "3D Developer Studio for Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0" After I run it, and show this error.....

" CROGRA~1\Symantec\S32EVNT1.DLL. An installable Virtual Device Driver Failed Dll intialization. Choose Close to terminate the application." 

I had install Norton AntiVirus 2005 before ... did anything wrong with antivirus before?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Check this out:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314452/EN-US/


----------

